# 3 Mountain 3 State Crash



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

Anyone have any info on the rider that was seriously injured during the ride. Is he ok? Does he have insurance, family, is there a fund set up?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Some Info*

crash


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*More info*



West End Rail said:


> Anyone have any info on the rider that was seriously injured during the ride. Is he ok? Does he have insurance, family, is there a fund set up?


I posted this in the general forum; http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=31118


----------

